# Hey everyone i'm new here



## icrushalot (Jul 12, 2016)

Hey everyone, my names kayode i'm a 23 years old man that has fallen in love with an emotionally unavailable women. 

This women has chosen to run from me now that feelings have arrived, I know she does this all out of fear. 

On the inside I have begun to suffer I miss her dearly, she let her guard down with me and I got a look at the real her it was unlike anything I had ever seen before like a piece of heaven.

Now all I'm left with is memories and these feelings. Every day I suffer more and more as I sit here waiting for her return. I really hope she comes back to me, I talk to god every day we have a good relationship and he told me "have faith"

Motivated by the love I have for her I started a relationship blog where I talk about my own experience and help others with their own problems. I really enjoy doing this because I get to meet and help a lot of people that feel like me, even if I can only offer words of encouragement.

I'm looking forward to meeting new people, answering questions and sharing more of my own story on TAM :smile2:


----------



## BaHall (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm new here too, and I hope you can fix your relationship issue. Maybe you can date others, and start working out. I'm a woman and I know that would get me to thinking that you're going to get away and push my buttons into wanting to start dating you again.

Whatever you choose, focus on yourself.


----------



## icrushalot (Jul 12, 2016)

hey thank you its pretty hard as is to no think about her i'll try to get busier


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband (Jul 3, 2014)

Women don't like men that seem needy. Focus on going to the gym, improving yourself in all areas of your life. If she's interested, she will get back in touch. Chase her too hard and you will push her away.

The old 38 Special song of Hold On Loosely.


----------



## icrushalot (Jul 12, 2016)

"you all are right I haven't been able to admit that, so i"m glad to see you both saying I need to find something to keep my mind busy. I workout already but this has kind of distracted me I really have to snap back into it.


----------

